# 10gauge



## gonzos (Oct 26, 2007)

Looking to get one, any good ideas on make model and choke would be helpful! thanks


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

I've got a Browning BPS with a factory X-Full and it does the job. Heavy bugger. I have found that I have come to perfer my 12 ga because of the weight factor. To each his own but if ya want a 10ga the Browning BPS can't be beat.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I've got a double barrell made by Richland Arms, bugger weights 12lbs unloaded:yikes:


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

If you are looking for a turkey specific gun, I would avoid the 10 gauge.. The advancements in ammunition is slowly but I mean slowly trickling to the 10 and at this time a properly ammoed and choked 12 will out perform a 10.. 

Unless, you plan on Ponying up for Nitro Company Custom loads out of Missouri, than the 10gauge has finally reached its potential..


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Love mine! Remington SP10 with either the factory x-full turkey choke or a Patternmaster choke. Yes it's quite a bit heavier than any 12 I've ever picked up but once I saw what it could do I had to have one! 

BTW - its a great goose gun too!


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

I have the Remington SP-10 with a Primos Jelly Head choke. I killed my bird last year at 54 yards loaded with Remington #4'S....I mean KILLED...not hit and flopping around...Stone cold dead. It is heaver than my 12 GA. but with a sling its not bad at all....and I agree it is a great goose gun!!!!

Good luck to every one....Bucky


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

I got a 10 new england single shot it is camo with red dot and kicks choke and this thing is a turkey killing machine..and i shoot heavy shot 13..rolled toms at 60 yards with this gun..and i have about 250.00 in it


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

My Browning Gold Auto 10 ga with factory full choke and Federal #5's will crush any turkey within 60 yards. Swap out the choke tube with one rated for steel, load with Federal BB's and you have a goose killing machine.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Bmac said:


> My Browning Gold Auto 10 ga with factory full choke and Federal #5's will crush any turkey within 60 yards.


 Please shoot one at a tape measured 60 I gotta see that pattern


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Please shoot one at a tape measured 60 I gotta see that pattern


Never shot paper with it so I don't know what the pattern would look like. I never bought into that "gotta have some magical percentage of pellets in a paper circle" to kill a bird. All I know is if you put a couple of pellets in their head and they die.:lol:

I actually haven't shot a turkey with the gun in the last few years. I switched to using my recurves to get a bit more of a challenge. This year my goal is to kill a bird with my recurve and ghillie suit, no blind.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Bmac said:


> Never shot paper with it so I don't know what the pattern would look like. I never bought into that "gotta have some magical percentage of pellets in a paper circle" to kill a bird. All I know is if you put a couple of pellets in their head and they die.:lol:
> 
> *That is about the most un ethical thing you could say.. Not stating one has to do extensive patterning, but knowing the capabilities of ones gun based on some pre determined standard is a minimum.. *
> 
> I actually haven't shot a turkey with the gun in the last few years. I switched to using my recurves to get a bit more of a challenge. This year my goal is to kill a bird with my recurve and ghillie suit, no blind.


*Best of luck to you in this endeavor, that is the ultimate.. Hope to see pictures in the future. *


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

I never said I didn't shoot the gun/load/choke combo before hunting it, just that I never shot it on paper. I used clay pigeons at 10 yard increments at distances from 20 out to 60 yards. Considering I killed birds 8 years in a row with it and pulled the trigger 8 times I think I did okay.



DEDGOOSE said:


> *Best of luck to you in this endeavor, that is the ultimate.. Hope to see pictures in the future. *


Thanks! Much more of a rush with a stick and string.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Had a 10 for over 20 years, hardly ever used it, finally traded it. They are a pain to feed, both availability and cost of ammo. I don't think there is anything within reason a 10 can do a 3 1/2" 12 can't do.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

ESOX said:


> I don't think there is anything within reason a 10 can do a 3 1/2" 12 can't do.


And more as I stated earlier with available ammo and equipment.. 

If the Original Poster wants a turkey specific shotgun... I would look to the mossberg 835.. Due to the overbore it is consistently the best patterning shotgun on the market and digests the heavy 2.25 oz payload very well.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

In my opinion the 10ga. is overkill. I have killed three birds with a old savage 12ga. with poly choke and 2 3/4" ultra mags, one at 52 paces.
I have killed 9 birds with a Rem. 870 full choke and federal #6's and 11 birds with my custom 12ga. muzzleloader.
Why punish your shoulder this could lead to flinching even more than touching off a 12ga 3" mag..


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

fathom this said:


> In my opinion the 10ga. is overkill.


Its actually barely enough in most cases


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I think by now we've all figured our your not a big fan of the 10 gauge.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Burksee said:


> I think by now we've all figured our your not a big fan of the 10 gauge.


No I am absolutely fine with the 10 gauge.. But its the ammo makers I am not a fan of.. In almost all forms of ammo, the payload and velocity are essentially the same between the 10 and 12 3.5. So the only benefit the 10 has over the 12 is the larger bore diameter which helps the shot smoothly flow down the barrel.. This advantage has been negated by overbored guns such as the 835 and 935 and also backbored guns such as the brownings and winchesters.. 

So I guess what I am getting at is the ammo manufactures need to distance the 10 from the 12 gauge 3.5 in payload or what is the point in having it.. As far as turkey ammo goes and heavier than pB shot the 10 gauge has not been loaded to its capabilities and some of the new shot is not even available in 10 gauge. 

So as we stand right now with ammo and chokes the 12g 3.5 is a better turkey only weapon than the 10 gauge which is kinda the opposite of what it should be.. So seeings that the OP posted this in the turkey forum I assume he wants a turkey gun and seeings he wants a 10 he intends to build a long range bomber and all that I am pointing out is at this time the 12 3.5 provides a better platform for this.. 

Disclaimer: Nitro Company ammo levels the playing field


----------



## Dixiedog (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a SP 10 and am very happy with it. As stated in other forums here I have killed everything from yotes to geese and all in between. But I do have to agree that ammo is getting very hard to find and 12 ga has gotten so much better that if I didnt already have this one for so many years I wouldnt go out and buy one. But it definitely will get the job done within any reasonable turkey range.


----------

